# [SOLVED] Apple Magic Mouse not working

## pacmac

Hello,

I have it connected but it doesn't move the cursor..

I have hid_magicmouse kernel module loaded.

```
Linux WiRe 4.4.6-gentoo #2 SMP Sun May 15 16:36:37 CEST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2120 CPU @ 3.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

hid_magicmouse          5967  0

btusb                  27534  0

btintel                 6456  1 btusb

bluetooth             327765  23 btusb,btintel

rfkill                 13986  2 bluetooth

intel_rapl             10397  0

iosf_mbi                3034  1 intel_rapl

intel_powerclamp        7805  0

sch_fq_codel            8043  2

fuse                   78398  1

overlay                29539  0

xfs                   969508  0

libcrc32c               1170  1 xfs

jfs                   186481  0

reiserfs              285817  0

btrfs                 983704  0

xor                    10744  1 btrfs

raid6_pq               95065  1 btrfs

hid_apple               5628  0

```

bluetoothctl

```
acmac@WiRe ~ $ bluetoothctl 

[NEW] Controller 00:1A:7D:DA:71:12 ChromeLinux_D027 [default]

[NEW] Device 78:CA:39:F1:49:0E Apple Magic Mouse

[Apple Magic Mouse]# info 78:CA:39:F1:49:0E

Device 78:CA:39:F1:49:0E

   Name: Apple Magic Mouse

   Alias: Apple Magic Mouse

   Class: 0x002580

   Icon: input-mouse

   Paired: yes

   Trusted: yes

   Blocked: no

   Connected: yes

   LegacyPairing: no

   UUID: Human Interface Device... (00001124-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: PnP Information           (00001200-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   Modalias: usb:v05ACp030Dd0306

```

This is my bluez version and USE flags

```
[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/bluez-5.39:0/3::gentoo  USE="obex readline systemd udev -cups -debug -deprecated -doc -experimental -extra-tools (-selinux) {-test} -test-programs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python3_4 (-python3_5)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 (-python3_5)" 0 KiB
```

My emerge --info output

```
Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2120_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8052644 total,   6883784 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1048572 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 15 May 2016 12:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3-r1::gentoo, 1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

enlightenment

    location: /var/lib/layman/enlightenment

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://anongit.gentoo.org/proj/enlightenment.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gnome

    location: /var/lib/layman/gnome

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://anongit.gentoo.org/proj/gnome.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ixit

    location: /var/lib/layman/ixit

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://github.com/okias/ixit.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

maksbotan

    location: /var/lib/layman/maksbotan

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://anongit.gentoo.org/dev/maksbotan.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

sublime-text

    location: /var/lib/layman/sublime-text

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://github.com/DamnWidget/sublime-text.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

vaca

    location: /var/lib/layman/vaca

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: git://github.com/hashashin/gentoo-vaca-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx-i -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx-i -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apm apng audit avahi bash-completion berkdb bindist bluetooth bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt curl curlwrappers cvs cxx dbus dga directfb dri dts dvd dvdr exif expat fam fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg flac fontconfig fortran ftp gdbm gdm gif gimp git gnome gnome-keyring gpm gtk gzip hddtemp iconv icu ios ipv6 jack jpeg jpeg2k kdbus latex ldap lm_sensors matroska mmx mmxext modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer multilib mysql mysqli ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf png postproc pulseaudio readline sasl sdl seccomp secure-delete session slang smp snmp sockets sse sse2 ssl ssp subversion symlink syslog systemd tcpd threads tracker truetype tty-helpers udev udisks unicode upnp upower usb v4l vaapi videos vorbis widevine wxwidgets x264 xattr xcomposite xine xml zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" DRACUT_MODULES="bootchart gensplash lvm ssh-client systemd" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-32 efi-64 multiboot pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Last edited by pacmac on Sun May 15, 2016 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pacmac

I have read this in journalctl

```
may 15 20:51:57 WiRe bluetoothd[1918]: Can't open HIDP control socket

may 15 20:51:57 WiRe bluetoothd[1918]: connect error: Connection refused (111)

may 15 20:51:59 WiRe bluetoothd[1918]: Can't open HIDP control socket

```

I don't know why, because I have hidp enabled into the kernel. 

I did a systemctl restart bluetooth and connected to the mouse again through bluetoothctl and it worked.

----------

